# většina lidí si nedokáží ověřit



## vianie

Dobrý večer.

Dnes som si na nete prečítal aj túto takúto vetu: "Protože hřeší na to, že *většina* *lidí* si jejich slova *nedokáží* ověřit a co víc, mnozí to ani opravdově zkoumat nechtějí." 

Takéto spojenie som v češtine už počul, ale až teraz som sa zamyslel nad jeho "logikou".

Nie je správne v tomto prípade použiť "většina lidí nedokáže"? Alebo čeština pripúšťa oba tvary?

Za objasnenie ďakujem vopred.


----------



## ency

No, upřímně si myslím, že v tomto případě "nedokáží" být němůže, minimálně jsem to nikdy neslyšel ani nepoužil.
Řekl bych, že podobné věty vznikají tím, že člověk na něco myslí, ale mluví o něčem jiném a pak špatně skloní


----------



## vianie

Pýtal som sa na to preto, lebo "pokračovatelia" staročeskej štylistiky s očividným pôžitkom používajú také tvary a spojenia, ktorých logickosť sa prakticky vymyká možnosti pochopenia slovenského čitateľa či poslucháča. Reku, či toto nie je jedno z nich.


----------



## Petra123

Jde o otázku shody podle formy (většina lidí nedokáže) nebo podle smyslu (*většina lidí nedokáží).
Že se lze setkat i s druhou variantou by podle mého mohl být důsledek nekvalitních překladů z angličtiny.

K věci v Internetové jazykové příručce Ústavu pro jazyk český zde:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=602&dotaz=shoda podle smyslu#nadpis15

Uvedený je případ s "několik", který je analogický. A shoda podle smyslu je akceptovatelná až v dalších větách.


----------



## vianie

Tak som sa z toho nakoniec vysomáril.

V našej vete teda zhoda podľa zmyslu akceptovateľná nie je.

Petra i ency, Ďakujem za záchranu vlákna.


----------

